# Kimber Service



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

I had a difficulty with my new Kimber Eclipse Pro II; a problem with the firing pin. Kimber sent UPS to pick it up, next day air to them. They had told me that they were running about a month on repairs, but since I had to leave home earlier than that, they expedited my repairs and returned the pistol to me in just over a week. It seems that they also added some upgrades gratis. One cannot ask for any better service than that! It is in my mind just one more great reason to purchase from Kimber.


----------



## kev74 (Mar 22, 2008)

Its nice to hear good news for a change!

Funny, it seems to me that the only companies you hear of that go out of their way to do the right thing anymore are gun and gun related companies. :smt1099


----------

